# Raisin poisoning



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I haven't been here for a long time...
The reason I came back that my 4 years old V stole a bag of raisins from the countertop on Wednesday..and soon afterwards became sick - vomiting, diarrhea etc.
We took her to the emergency where the vet told me that raisins are toxic to dogs and can be fatal.
They kept her in an put her IV fluids to flush out the toxins.
I was worried sick from the thought I might lose her.
The blood count came back with elevated BUN an we were told that she has kidney damage and problems with her pancreas. 
Now 3 days later she eats, drinks and wee normally...she is active and doesn't look any different than before. Fingers cross her blood test will come back normal tomorrow.
I thought that I should share this experience with fellow V owners...as I didn't no the dangers of raisins.

T


----------



## Lukesmama (Jan 3, 2011)

Hope she is alright :-\


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 11, 2015)

Dogs should not eat raisens / grapes, onions or garlic, chocolate, avocados.

Hope your dog recovers 100%. Its scary when they get sick


----------

